# Nice drawn horse



## harry p0tt3r (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here but I found on youtube a really nice drawn horse!

I LOVE IT!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKi4Kq9ZQ_E

and this is from the same contest but is really stupid :x 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL8ntNcQj6A&mode=related&search=


----------

